# Can you identify a polka recording



## helipilot (Jan 6, 2007)

Yesterday I was auditioning some hifi equipment. One of the demo tracks we listened to sounded very like the Strauss Thunder and Lightening polka. This particular recording featured a very prominant gunshot throughout.

Does anyone know of this particular recording ? Unfortunately the shop did not know what it was.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Are you sure it wasn`t this polka?

Auf der Jagd (Off to the Hunt), schnellpolka for orchestra, Op. 373 (RV 373), also by Strauss


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

There's a J. Strauss polka schnell, which I know well, that uses canon shots throughout.

It's called the Banditen polka. It might be that, if it's not Auf der Jagt.


----------



## helipilot (Jan 6, 2007)

I have listened to the two possibilities mentioned and I am pretty certain it was the Banditen Galop that I heard.

Now all I need to do is track down the specific recording. The version I heard was more of a gunshot than a cannon.

thanks


----------

